# architectural design



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2009)

Πρόκειται για σύμβαση παροχής αρχιτεκτονικών υπηρεσιών, στην οποία αναφέρονται και design phases, design services κτλ.

Η απόδοση που προτίμησα ήταν «αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη», την οποία υποστηρίζει και φίλη πολιτική μηχανικός. Ωστόσο, έχω ένσταση η οποία προτιμά τον «αρχιτεκτονικό σχεδιασμό». Εγώ νομίζω ότι στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι λάθος. 
Εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

Μελέτη, μελέτη, μελέτη!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μελέτη, μελέτη, μελέτη!


Εντάξει, εντάξει, εντάξει :):):)
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 11, 2009)

Μια απορία (στα σοβαρά, το έχω σε βιβλίο που επιμελούμαι) που θυμήθηκα με το σχεδιασμό. Μπορούμε να πούμε κάποιον που του αρέσει να αυτοσχεδιάζει, *αυτοσχεδιαστή*; Να ανοίξω νήμα ή πηγαίνει άναυλο κατευθείαν για τις λεξιπλασίες;

Και όχι, δεν είναι η αυτοβιογραφία μου. Α μα πια!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μελέτη, μελέτη, μελέτη!



*Ναι, ναι, ναι!* 

(design phases = φάσεις μελέτης: προμελέτη, οριστική μελέτη, μελέτη εφαρμογής κ.λπ.)


----------



## Elsa (Nov 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε κάποιον που του αρέσει να αυτοσχεδιάζει, *αυτοσχεδιαστή*;



Μου θύμισες το γνωστό *αρχιδιαλογιστή.* 
Εμείς πάντως, μεταξύ μας, λέμε αυτόν που εκπονεί τη μελέτη, _*ομελετητή*_!


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Μου θύμισες το γνωστό *αρχιδιαλογιστή.*
> Εμείς πάντως, μεταξύ μας, λέμε αυτόν που εκπονεί τη μελέτη, _*ομελετητή*_!


 
Συνδυάζοντας: χωρίς να σπάσεις "αυγά", μελέτη δεν γίνεται...


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 11, 2009)

Προσθέστε ακόμα έναν που ψηφίζει ανεπιφύλακτα "μελέτη" (βλ. και οδηγία 93/38/ΕΟΚ, άρθρο 1).


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε κάποιον που του αρέσει να αυτοσχεδιάζει, *αυτοσχεδιαστή*; Να ανοίξω νήμα ή πηγαίνει άναυλο κατευθείαν για τις λεξιπλασίες;


improviser, improvisator = αυτοσχεδιαστής

Είναι και ο τίτλος του πρώτου μυθιστορήματος του Χανς Κρίστιαν Άντερσεν.


----------

